# Adding wings & fan to a decoy



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

About a week ago I was able to help a friend take a tom. About 100 yds. from our tent 5 hens entered a rather large foodplot. My rugged looking decoy with real feathers has his fan in the hens direction with a hen in front of him. 2 toms enter the plot. A call and they look in our direction and see the fan. The toms run full speed to the decoy. 
Pulling 2 toms away from 5 hens says a lot for real feathers. The 1 tom only stayed a few seconds before he took off on a run back in the hens direction. The second tom stayed longer to get a better look.

L & O


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

There was a study done on birds and how they see ultraviolet light. It stated that birds choose their partners by determining health status of another with the help of ultraviolet light. They also determine the condition of some edible food using the same. I am a big proponent of feathers on decoys.


----------

